# deciding which area is best?



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

how did you decide which area you would most like to move to? we have been thinking about it for a while but not sure which part would be best suited to us. we are a young family, i am 25 and partner is 26. we have 3 children who are aged 5 and twins 4. my partner works from home and would continue to do so if we moved so employment isnt an issue. Also schooling, i feel my chilren would be young enought to go to state school and i would prefer this as then they would integrate better. Thing is, are there any state schools that have a high number of expats attending? i feel that if they went to a school with some other children from different countries then they would probably settle better?

we have been to a lot of different areas but havent chosen the place yet. we would probably go and rent somewhere for at least either 6 months or a year to see how we would all get on. i just feel that it is a better way of living over there and i want to give my children the best possible chance in life.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mum2twinsplus1 said:


> how did you decide which area you would most like to move to?
> 
> Thing is, are there any state schools that have a high number of expats attending? i feel that if they went to a school with some other children from different countries then they would probably settle better?
> 
> we would probably go and rent somewhere for at least either 6 months or a year



Hi and welcome to the forum,

1) Where to live - thats depends what kind of things you like. Can you let us know what you like and don't like (e.g. Temperature) ?

2) Expats in state school - I think you best leave this question until you decide on the area in which you want to live.

3) Rent first - yes, absolutely. To do different when you don't even know where you want to live would be un-wise.

I await your reply to question 1

Regards, Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

In Torrevieja there are schools with 60% foreign children. Not really surprsining when when 55% of the population is non-Spanish and only 12% native torrevejense. 

If you put them in those schools you may find that they will "Only" play with children who speak English as it will at least at the beginning be easier. 

Whatever you do start learning as much Spanish as humanly possible ....NOW! 

If you are NOT sure where to live I would PERSONALLY avoid areas where they have two co-official langauges. For children to learn castellano AND valenciano whilst still struggling with their mother tongue is often the bridge too far. It's usually diffcult for parents to help their children with homework as they have no knowledge of Basque or Galician ..... often the child is better! 

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for both replies. this is really something we have been thinking about and would really have liked to do. it is only recently that we have been thinking about it more. so are thinking about the planning and then obv all the other things that come with it.....

Dave, we dont mind the temp. would be happy if it is really warm or not. Would be good to be somewhere where is isnt freezing in the winnter but this wouldnt determine the reason for our move. we would like to be somewhere where there are some british but also Spanish. I would like my girls to appreciate the culture and there way of life and associate with spanish children. I have been thinking the canaries????

Steve, i never thought of that. They would prob start to play with the other english speaking children as it would be easier for them.. i would like them to go to a state school though. i had been looking at international schools but i think a state school would be better...


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, we dont mind the temp. would be happy if it is really warm or not. Would be good to be somewhere where is isnt freezing in the winnter 


Yes, well from what you have said, that would only rule out the most Northern 
and central parts of Spain.


So I would suggest you visit a couple of places on the coast or an island or two - lol


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely agree 100% re state school at their age. 

Canaries? More expensive to get there and whilst they are GREAT for holidays much of the "towns" are too much holidayville for me. I have good contacts in Lanzarote if that's an option but WHEREVER you go anywhere in Spain CHECK the paperwork. 

Prices are in freefall at the moment so it's a great time to come - rent for a while and then steal somewhere you really like. Enjoy! (Given, of course, that somebody will have stolen your property in the UK!)


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

oh all this is quite scary, more so as we have children and it is difficult to think where you would like to be. we have been a few places in spain, the canaries OH likes the thought of as not bad weather in the winter months. i am not too fussed, main reason for moving is the way of life not the weather lol.. we have been to mainland spain in winter and it was much better than here (scotland)

every time we have been to spain, it has been to either canaries or the costas such as costa blanca or dorada.

also does anyone know when the school terms start and end at the summer hols? am i right to believe that the schools in spain are off longer in the summer and not as long like xmas and easter?


----------



## JACS IN SPAIN (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi there! Don´t be scared! I am a mother who bought her children over to Spain at a young age ( 3years old) I checked out the locations, living & working in Spain, schools etc with a fine tooth comb! Once all my concerns were satisfied I moved to Spain 6 years ago and I have never looked back! You need to ask the questions to people who have moved to Spain for the same reasons you are wanting to move here. There is no doubt that Spain will ultimately achieve a better lifestyle for you & your children.... take your time .... you need to feel confident that all your questions have been answered especially conecrning your children.

Location? I live in Almeria, I chose here due to the all year round climate and what this would mean to me and my children. We truly have the luxury of all year óutdoor´living, long sunny days even during the winter! great for Kids!
This province boasts an amazing coastline and is true Andalucia .....lets says REAL SPAIN! The children have many spanish & english friends, fluent in both languages and are happily growing up. I am happy that they can still play in the streets and can still enjoy their childhood! The schooling is great and I follow their education with enthusiasm. I am one of those paranoid Mums and like you want the best for my childrens future.... thats why I am here!

Take a look at this coastline, let me know what your ideal ´wish list ´is ? This then helps as you can start defining the location etc If you have any concerns please ask, I work, live and travel frequently through Spain and I came here as a single MUM..... I have first hand experience! 

Good luck!


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

JACS IN SPAIN said:


> Hi there! Don´t be scared! I am a mother who bought her children over to Spain at a young age ( 3years old) I checked out the locations, living & working in Spain, schools etc with a fine tooth comb! Once all my concerns were satisfied I moved to Spain 6 years ago and I have never looked back! You need to ask the questions to people who have moved to Spain for the same reasons you are wanting to move here. There is no doubt that Spain will ultimately achieve a better lifestyle for you & your children.... take your time .... you need to feel confident that all your questions have been answered especially conecrning your children.
> 
> Location? I live in Almeria, I chose here due to the all year round climate and what this would mean to me and my children. We truly have the luxury of all year óutdoor´living, long sunny days even during the winter! great for Kids!
> This province boasts an amazing coastline and is true Andalucia .....lets says REAL SPAIN! The children have many spanish & english friends, fluent in both languages and are happily growing up. I am happy that they can still play in the streets and can still enjoy their childhood! The schooling is great and I follow their education with enthusiasm. I am one of those paranoid Mums and like you want the best for my childrens future.... thats why I am here!
> ...


hi there jacs, thanks for your comment.... i admire the fact you went over as a single mother. that i think is just excellent. i know it is a hard thing to do. you know you just dont wanna do it and it could be bad for the kids or hamper their learning. i have ordered the spanish learning from the bbc muzzy so this should help them and also me!! i have also been trying to learn the language as well. 

I read that children start school aged school in spain.. dont know if i am right thinking this? i suppose i am just scared for my childrens sake. My twins are due to start primary next year so if we do take the plunge it would be by next august. 

my wish list would be to stay somewhere not too quiet and not too busy, nice climate anything is better that scotland in the winter lol, would like there to be decent state schools, nice safe place for my children to grow up in. I suppose i am scared as well incase i dont meet new people and make friends!? xx


----------



## JACS IN SPAIN (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola! Firstlly I think you should check out Almeria and see what you think, the climate is fab and as I said before there is outdoor living practically all year round, meaning that your children can benefit from outdoor sports , activities etc without being stuck inside during the winter months! My son goes to tennis and football at 5pm some days in the week and its still light & warm! 
Children here can start school (Infants/ Infantil) at 3 years old if you so wish however school is not obligitory until they are 5. I suggest though that you start them at school as soon as possible so they make friends, integrate and also have fun whilst learning. Its more or less the same as the Uk but in Spanish. Children are incredible, they adapt and learn so quickly and will be speaking the language and understanding by the time your first 3 months are up. You will be the only one worrying as thats what you do as a parent!!! ......but there is no need to!! You need to visit, you need to check out the area, visit the schools etc etc. Write a list of Q´s and ask them! get stats from the school or check their websites out...thats what I did ! The education here is good and comprehensive and as long as you as a parent take interest and support your child with their school life and school work, your kiddies will reep the benefits! Children here are not made to grow up quickly like they do in the UK, peer pressure exists everywhere because thats what children are like, but it is so much less here!

You have to realise that you are in a fortunate situation with your children if your chose to move to Spain, age is on their side as it is on yours! You will have no problem making friends and meeting people, you have already made the effort to check info on forums and abate your concerns. Making friends is really down to you and making an effort and finding out ´whats on´, eg, yoga, gym, spanish lessons, kiddies afterschool activities there are loads of ways to meet people and even if you don´t speak the language you wil still meet people and get invited out etc. There are numerous ways here, this is Spain! 

x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

JACS IN SPAIN said:


> school is not obligitory until they are 5.


Not to spit hairs - but it's the school year in which they achieve 6

Educación > Enseñanzas > Educación Primaria > ¿Qué es? - Gobierno de España - Ministerio de Educación, Política Social y Deporte

Prior to this there are TWO groups 0-3years and 3-6 years. This are NOT compulsory - and places can be hard to find.


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

JACS IN SPAIN said:


> Hola! Firstlly I think you should check out Almeria and see what you think, the climate is fab and as I said before there is outdoor living practically all year round, meaning that your children can benefit from outdoor sports , activities etc without being stuck inside during the winter months! My son goes to tennis and football at 5pm some days in the week and its still light & warm!
> Children here can start school (Infants/ Infantil) at 3 years old if you so wish however school is not obligitory until they are 5. I suggest though that you start them at school as soon as possible so they make friends, integrate and also have fun whilst learning. Its more or less the same as the Uk but in Spanish. Children are incredible, they adapt and learn so quickly and will be speaking the language and understanding by the time your first 3 months are up. You will be the only one worrying as thats what you do as a parent!!! ......but there is no need to!! You need to visit, you need to check out the area, visit the schools etc etc. Write a list of Q´s and ask them! get stats from the school or check their websites out...thats what I did ! The education here is good and comprehensive and as long as you as a parent take interest and support your child with their school life and school work, your kiddies will reep the benefits! Children here are not made to grow up quickly like they do in the UK, peer pressure exists everywhere because thats what children are like, but it is so much less here!
> 
> You have to realise that you are in a fortunate situation with your children if your chose to move to Spain, age is on their side as it is on yours! You will have no problem making friends and meeting people, you have already made the effort to check info on forums and abate your concerns. Making friends is really down to you and making an effort and finding out ´whats on´, eg, yoga, gym, spanish lessons, kiddies afterschool activities there are loads of ways to meet people and even if you don´t speak the language you wil still meet people and get invited out etc. There are numerous ways here, this is Spain!
> ...


thanks for your reply. i will def check out Almeria. Myself and OH will have to sit down and think of different areas and go and check them out and the schools as well.. everything you have said is totally right, i really do think it is the correct thing to do. would do it in a minute if never had kids, just dont want to hamper their education. but you are right they will pick it up very quickly and as long as a parent you help your children and put input in then they will do well..

just another question for you, i live in scotland and the kids here start school in aug if they were 5 years from the march. as my twins are 4 in dec they are due to start school next aug. what is it in spain? is it similar? i was thinking on keeping my twins back a year as they will be 4.5 when they start but they have a development delay of 6 months due to being premature so really developmently wise 4. do you think this would be possible and would it just be the spanish school i would speak to about this?? this is another reason that i am worrying.. i would still like them to attend the infantil though as if we stay here they would be in nursery.


----------



## JACS IN SPAIN (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops, thanks for that and correcting the unintentional typing error especially as my children have only been through the spanish educational system!
How did you know about my split ends?


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

just realised that there was 2 msgs after the one i replied to lol?? 

so school is only compulsary from age 6?? how did you get your children into the system at age 3-5? did you find it hard or easy to get a place? hoew do you apply for them to have a place?


----------



## mum2twinsplus1 (Nov 12, 2008)

just read an article saying that children start school in sept, hen they turn 6 that calender year meaning they are one of the youngest instead if the oldest as it is here in britian. that sounds so much better and makes so much sence.. the more i read up on this and find out more, the more ni just want to go... just have to sit down with the OH and decide one exactally where..


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Living in Madrid, i can safely assume that this part of Spain will not be for you considering the freezing temperatures in the winter. "9 months of winter and 3 months of hell" is a term that is heard in Madrid.....up to 50 degree celcius in summer and in the minuses in winter nights!

Saying that, i have worked around in Spain for a while now, spending a lot if time in Valencia, Castellon, Alicante, Almeria and Malaga. I would assume that any of these areas would be suitable for you considering your requirements are really none too specific. The further south you get, the better all round climate is what i have noticed with th Northern coasts tending to get quite a bit of rain in winter.

As for schooling, the ages you children are at will not cause too much of a problem. onsidering this, you could continue to look at the British Curriculum which may prove to be good for them. I work in a British School in Madrid and although British Curriculum is followed, 80% of the kids here are Spanish, the main language outside of the classroom is Spanish and all students learn Spanish up to GCSE and A Level. Best of both worlds really. Many consider the Spanish system to be inferior to the British but i think it is purely down to personal circumstances. I know Spaniards and Brits here in Madrid that went to Spanish state schools and have done fine, whereas i also know Spaniards and Brits (amongst others) that went to private school where some excelled and others did not.

Sorry to not really help in any sort of manner, just thought i would add some more info for you to mull over. If i can help in any way, please let me know.

Good luck. Take the move seriously, once you have moved you will never look back.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mum2twinsplus1 said:


> i live in scotland and the kids here start school in aug if they were 5 years from the march. as my twins are 4 in dec they are due to start school next aug. what is it in spain? is it similar? i was thinking on keeping my twins back a year as they will be 4.5 when they start but they have a development delay of 6 months due to being premature so really developmently wise 4.


They would commence schooling in the natural year (Jan-Dec) in which they have their 6th birthday (according to the Min of Education). be very careful of trying to apply posibilities in other countries over here. If the law here demands that they start in year "x" - leaving it to year "y" could theoretically lead to problems. "Home Schooling" is not strictly legal as they have to attend "School"


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

mum2twinsplus1 said:


> how did you decide which area you would most like to move to? we have been thinking about it for a while but not sure which part would be best suited to us. we are a young family, i am 25 and partner is 26. we have 3 children who are aged 5 and twins 4. my partner works from home and would continue to do so if we moved so employment isnt an issue. Also schooling, i feel my chilren would be young enought to go to state school and i would prefer this as then they would integrate better. Thing is, are there any state schools that have a high number of expats attending? i feel that if they went to a school with some other children from different countries then they would probably settle better?
> 
> we have been to a lot of different areas but havent chosen the place yet. we would probably go and rent somewhere for at least either 6 months or a year to see how we would all get on. i just feel that it is a better way of living over there and i want to give my children the best possible chance in life.


Here is my perspective having done tons of research and I ended up in Malaga. WE came here because we had contacts to getinto a consertada school. That is a public school that runs more like a private school. It is my understanding that if you are in the district then you can get in. If you are out of the district it is harder but not impossible. We are only here for two tears and my Hubby has no hpe of learning Spanish so I did not get adventrsome with location. Malaga has great weather and laid back peolple. That siad, I would not choose it again. I would probably to go to Salamanca and not be so concerned about the cold inthe winter. From everything i have heard it is an open beautiful city, full of history, and has the finest Spanish spoken in Spain. My advice is to not think anymore about being with expats unless you want it for yourselves. The kids will be fine in Spanish schools at the age they are starting. If you wnat more help in this, Malaga region, let me know. Otherwise go for it. Best of luck , Katie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we were looking for an area, we worked on the things we had to have! We needed to be near an airport - a good airport, so we decided on Malaga. We needed to be near an area where my husband could eventually find work - he felt Marbella and Puerto Banus would be good as he knows some companies there who he could join forces with. And those areas are concidered affluent and "money-rich" (He does home and marine hi-fi/multi media installations).

Anyway, we then literally drew a line on a map from Marbella to Malaga and came over and looked. Too near to Marbella was too expensive, so we moved a little closer towards Malaga and stumbled apon, the Alhaurins and Coin. We looked around and kinda narrowed it down to Alhaurin de la Torre. My husband loves the town, its bright, modern, clean and is mostly Spanish but has a fair few Brits. There are lots of schools in the area, although we initially chose to send ours to an International School nearby, which is second to none. We live in a small village on the outskirts of town which I love. 

Have we made the best choice??? I dunno, how do you ever know? I'm happy, I've made some friends, I like the area, the people, the views and I like being close enough to the tourist areas (Torremolinos, Benalmadena..) for a bit of fun every now and again. My 13yo son loves his school and is doing amazingly well, my daughter who is 11 wanted to try a local state school and has been there for a couple of months and hates it - so I guess maybe we should move her back to the International or maybe we should give it a bit longer???? Sometimes you have to make a leap of faith!

Jo


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*deciding which area is best*

If I may join in:- we too are in a similar position, we have been busy looking for a nice area to move too, the sun is a draw but making Friends is more important to us as this will be our last move (we have moved 13 times in 30 yrs), we speak no other language but english (at the moment), we need to be near a good airport as I will need to continue working in Scotland for around 2 years and commute each week-end, I am an IT Service Manager for a company that carry's out PC equipment Maintenance and installs in all types of businesses inc NHS (Hospitals,GP, Dentist, Chemists) and shops ect, having looked at Alicante and realizing that between Nov-April flights are hard to find, we now realise that Malager is a more likly area to settle, so our plan is to visit in Jan for a long week-end (1st of many to come) once the house has an offer (rules of contract in Scotland are Binding once offerd) we would need find a long term unfurnished rental property, move out (lock Stock and barral) and look for a home to purchase from there, Phew!!!! Is all this a little crazy????? or the way of it!!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All makes perfect sense to me - Málaga has much better public transport to its airport than Alicante and in a different league to San Javier, Murcia. (2 trains per hour along the coast from Fuengirola, express coaches to Marbella etc etc) Madrid just 3 hours by AVE etc etc. 

There is so much to rent you will have no problems whatsoever. If I am here in January I will be happy to meet up. I PERSONALLY would normally keep my property in storage in the UK until I had found "heaven" but that's my shout. Others will have a different "take"


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> All makes perfect sense to me - Málaga has much better public transport to its airport than Alicante and in a different league to San Javier, Murcia. (2 trains per hour along the coast from Fuengirola, express coaches to Marbella etc etc) Madrid just 3 hours by AVE etc etc.
> 
> There is so much to rent you will have no problems whatsoever. If I am here in January I will be happy to meet up. I PERSONALLY would normally keep my property in storage in the UK until I had found "heaven" but that's my shout. Others will have a different "take"


Will look forward to some of your advice on things if your in the area and also the offer of pointing us in the direction of somewhere to stay for a couple of days (hotel). It seems that Ryanair now fly's from Edinburgh and this will allow me to fly back and forth each week end, with Easyjet as a backup.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just be careful of weekend flight prices with Ryanair! Best to try to book them as far as possible in advance *usually. * (!)


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,
have just been reading this link & it has calmed my nerves somewhat,
My family & i are taking the plunge in june & have been really up & down about the whole moving to spain thing as we keep changing our minds (or my other half does anyway) on what area we want to live in,
We lived on the costa del sol briefly in 2000 but we are looking at the costa blanca region & feel quite drawn towards the valencia region at the mo,Denia especially,
We are going to rent for a month to start with so we can travel around & choose our area carefully before renting on a longer term,
We have two children,one of 8 & one of 16 months so obviously the school thing is a concern but like yourselves i think a state school is the way to go,
I really admire you Jacs for doing that alone & its nice to hear that you are doing well with it all & you have renewed my faith that my little ones will love it,even though my 8 year old is totally against the idea at the mo bless her,
Mum2twinsplus1, if you move near me i will be your friend & we can freak out together when our little ones start school LOL,
It is a worry all round but you know what, the only regret i will have is if i at least try & give my kids a better life,i just wish that i had never come back to uk at all,
If there is anyone reading this that lives in the Valencia Region,any advice on schools,areas etc...would be welcome,cheers.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have lived in CV for 7 years and know it well. 

Ok, first question. 
What language do you want your children to be taught in?


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I have lived in CV for 7 years and know it well.
> 
> Ok, first question.
> What language do you want your children to be taught in?


Hi Steve,
Well my little 16 month old will not know any different so it will be straight into a state spanish school for her,no worries there,
Its my 8 year old that i am concerned about,i really want her to go into a state school & be taught in spanish but am sooo worried that she is going to find it all really daunting,& i'm really confused with all the different area languages.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Hi Steve,
> Well my little 16 month old will not know any different so it will be straight into a state spanish school for her,no worries there,
> Its my 8 year old that i am concerned about,i really want her to go into a state school & be taught in spanish but am sooo worried that she is going to find it all really daunting,& i'm really confused with all the different area languages.


WRONG answer ,,,,,sorry! 

If you don't know what languages they teach in any area why are you even considering it? Those who know me know I get very emotional about education for expat children and I have written frequently about it. (I know quite a few Spanish teachers and what I hear is not pretty)

Anyway, here we go! In most of the CV your children will be taught in TWO languages. Are you ready for that? Will you be able to support them in these two languages. If you think one language will be daunting, what about two? 

Denia? Nice enough but IMHO opinion over-priced and cut off from a big city - if you need/want that. God's waiting room - not many young children.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> WRONG answer ,,,,,sorry!
> 
> If you don't know what languages they teach in any area why are you even considering it? Those who know me know I get very emotional about education for expat children and I have written frequently about it. (I know quite a few Spanish teachers and what I hear is not pretty)
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Thanks for your input,& i understand that living out there for seven years makes you the expat expert,but why so harsh,the whole point of me coming on this forum is to find nice people to help me along the way,we all have to start somewhere & i do understand where you are coming from but to be honest there really is no need to make me feel like i am sitting an exam,i realise that different areas speak different languages & i am sorry but it is a little confusing,all i was trying to say is YES its a little scary & can someone give me a little advice on the subject,you probably are emotional because you get alot of people on here without a clue but in all fairness thats because they have'nt got a clue,Hence the coming on here in the first place to try & find out more,what is wrong with that?
Maybe I'M being a little emotional (as it is that time of the month) but i do feel that you come across a little harsh,was actually looking forward to your reply this morning as it sounded like you know you what you are talking about but to be honest all you have done is make me feel like a dumbass which i am not,please dont put people down for trying to find some information on what may be the biggest decision of their lives,i want honesty fine but the WRONG answer sorry line was a bit much,thanks for the information you did give me even if it was backed with too much emotion!
If there is anyone on here who is willing to have a chat(not a debate) with me about living on the costa blanca,maybe someone with children who has already been through it all, please let me know your experience,good or bad as i have'nt got rose tinted glasses on as i have done it before,just not with children,maybe you could recommend an area away from the one i'm looking at,thanks alot.
Thankyou steve for your time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks for your input,& i understand that living out there for seven years makes you the expat expert,but why so harsh,the whole point of me coming on this forum is to find nice people to help me along the way,we all have to start somewhere & i do understand where you are coming from but to be honest there really is no need to make me feel like i am sitting an exam,i realise that different areas speak different languages & i am sorry but it is a little confusing,all i was trying to say is YES its a little scary & can someone give me a little advice on the subject,you probably are emotional because you get alot of people on here without a clue but in all fairness thats because they have'nt got a clue,Hence the coming on here in the first place to try & find out more,what is wrong with that?
> Maybe I'M being a little emotional (as it is that time of the month) but i do feel that you come across a little harsh,was actually looking forward to your reply this morning as it sounded like you know you what you are talking about but to be honest all you have done is make me feel like a dumbass which i am not,please dont put people down for trying to find some information on what may be the biggest decision of their lives,i want honesty fine but the WRONG answer sorry line was a bit much,thanks for the information you did give me even if it was backed with too much emotion!
> If there is anyone on here who is willing to have a chat(not a debate) with me about living on the costa blanca,maybe someone with children who has already been through it all, please let me know your experience,good or bad as i have'nt got rose tinted glasses on as i have done it before,just not with children,maybe you could recommend an area away from the one i'm looking at,thanks alot.
> Thankyou steve for your time.



There are alot of folk who come onto this site and rightly or wrongly assume that cos everything is grim in the UK, Spain is a cheap, happy, easy utopia. I think that people who have been here a long time know the many pitfalls of moving here and dont "pussyfoot" around the issue. Also alot of humour.emotion can be lost by the written word on forums etc - so please dont take it to heart!!! But what is said is true!

Anyway, as for schools and kids, well, I only wish for my daughters sake I'd moved here when she was 8! She's 11 and is having a bad time at school, alot of it of her own making cos she wont try to speak Spanish, she wont try and make friend and is not happy (see my thread).

Definately, the younger they are the easier it is for them to adapt - my daughters problem is that she's hit the self conscious teenage years and I'm not sure what to do with her!!

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks for your input,& i understand that living out there for seven years makes you the expat expert,but why so harsh,the whole point of me coming on this forum is to find nice people to help me along the way,we all have to start somewhere & i do understand where you are coming from but to be honest there really is no need to make me feel like i am sitting an exam,i realise that different areas speak different languages & i am sorry but it is a little confusing,all i was trying to say is YES its a little scary & can someone give me a little advice on the subject,you probably are emotional because you get alot of people on here without a clue but in all fairness thats because they have'nt got a clue,Hence the coming on here in the first place to try & find out more,what is wrong with that?
> Maybe I'M being a little emotional (as it is that time of the month) but i do feel that you come across a little harsh,was actually looking forward to your reply this morning as it sounded like you know you what you are talking about but to be honest all you have done is make me feel like a dumbass which i am not,please dont put people down for trying to find some information on what may be the biggest decision of their lives,i want honesty fine but the WRONG answer sorry line was a bit much,thanks for the information you did give me even if it was backed with too much emotion!
> If there is anyone on here who is willing to have a chat(not a debate) with me about living on the costa blanca,maybe someone with children who has already been through it all, please let me know your experience,good or bad as i have'nt got rose tinted glasses on as i have done it before,just not with children,maybe you could recommend an area away from the one i'm looking at,thanks alot.
> Thankyou steve for your time.



Sorry about that, Steve tells it as it is 

OK, I live on the CB North. Not so far from Denia. We did an enormous amount of research before we came here. We wanted to live on the Northern CB. We started in Altea and worked our way up. Some places were holiday places, some had too many Brits. Some were overpriced. Denia ticks all three of those boxes. I like to go there (I even like to go to Benidorm) but I wouldn't want to live there

We ended up outside Gandia / Oliva. We chose to live somewhere where we need a car to get anywhere, but because it has a hell of a view.

Depends on exactly what you want, but some of the towns can be very noisy at night. To find a smaller village just outside the towns is ideal, as you have the best of both worlds ..... you do get used to having to drive, and its no big deal .... the price you have to pay I guess!

Oliva / Gandia region has blue flag beaches, plently of national parks, beautiful countryside nearby, and its close to two airports. I dont have problems here with two languages, although I do notice a lot is written around here in valenciano. However its not a problem


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I apologise profusely if I came across in a way other than that which I would wish which is to give unbiased advice based on many years of expat life. It was most definitely not my intention to upset you. I have scraped too many expats off the road when IMHO many COULD have forseen the problems. 

OK, let's see if I can put some meat on the bones 

For the first time EVER I wrote last week that UNLESS you have firm contracts or know exactly what you are going to do I would HONESTLY say "Do not come". That said I would never, ever burst anyone's dream. Just go into this with your eyes open, 

Valencia - in the CV children will normally be taught in BOTH valenciano and castellano. This puts an added pressure on both the children and the parents. It is "unnatural" in many ways as depending on in which town/suburb etc their friends will NOT speak one of the languages so their exposure is only being taught in a language they will not hear in the street. 

The education of expat children in state schools has been the subject of huge debate and the attempt to impose schooling in the different languages has been a HOT issue. There have been sit-ins, demonstrations (10,000 teachers in Valencia just beofre Christmas) I know a lot of the local teachers socially and I can tell you that what I hear about expat schooling is not pretty. In one local school truancy was 55% in the summer term and the teachers just did not care. As Pilar said, "How can I teach 28 children from 12 countries who speak 9 different mother languages and who have the level of Spanish from zero to fluent. If they are in class they talk among themselves, if I ask them why they are talking then they say "Jan is telling me what you said in German" and they disrupt those who do want to learn. I have to talk to the class as if they are all babies and that harms the native speakers too". Pilar is a dedicated teacher and was excited about the promotion from her native Albacete (zero expats) but her English is, to be kind, poor and her accent is awful. Yet, she is meant to be teaching English. She knows how poor it is and she has spoken to the headmaster who speaks even less but he says, "No problems, they are only beginning". He fails to understand that starting off in the wrong direction will make the journey to learning English even more difficult. She also has English children who made her cry one day when they said, "Your accent is xxxx. You should not be teaching us". The schools inspector for Torrevieja (55,000 non-Spaniards in a town of 104,000) famously said, "What crime against humanity have I commited to deserve to work here"!!!! 

If you go to(SNIP) you will see pages about education. If you want I will put you in touch with Jane Cronin a teacher and mother of two girls who is seen as the guru of expat edcuation in the CV and Murcia. She is a good friend and can give you much first hand advice. 

Denia is a nice enough town. You would be taught in both languages there but it has a sizeable if elderly expat population. As I say it is a bit "in between" with Alicante and Valencia both about an hour away BUT if you have no real idea where you want to go then its probably as good as it gets. It is also IMHO overpriced but with the crisis now MIGHT be a time to pick up a bargain. 

Again, I apologise if I upset you. If you want to PM me I'd be happy to talk this through, 

Os deseo mucha suerte 

Steve


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> There are alot of folk who come onto this site and rightly or wrongly assume that cos everything is grim in the UK, Spain is a cheap, happy, easy utopia. I think that people who have been here a long time know the many pitfalls of moving here and dont "pussyfoot" around the issue. Also alot of humour.emotion can be lost by the written word on forums etc - so please dont take it to heart!!! But what is said is true!
> 
> Anyway, as for schools and kids, well, I only wish for my daughters sake I'd moved here when she was 8! She's 11 and is having a bad time at school, alot of it of her own making cos she wont try to speak Spanish, she wont try and make friend and is not happy (see my thread).
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,
Have just read your thread,which is weird as it was before i got this message!
Anyway,thanks for the reply,i like a bit of honesty & i agree that people take the written word all different ways,but the guy was being a bit mean LOL.
Am so sorry to hear about your daughter,i remember my teenage years being difficult so it must be alot harder for her being in spain,changing shools etc...
I'm not really sure what to suggest really not having been through it myself(YET) but all i can say is that it is probably a mixture of everything for her,school,friends,all rolled up into a little teenage ball of frustration & fear & i can imagine that you are bearing the brunt of it all,but if things are that bad then all you can do is keep talking to her in the hope that she eventually listens,because if she can get through this & stick with the school she will eventually come out the other side a much happier,confident person,& i am sure that she will start making friends soon because once she realises that you are not going to budge on the school matter she will realise that her life at school will be a much nicer place if she tries to fit in,then her school work will improve with it,it might take a while but if its still early days & things are that bad then i'm sure the only way is up!
Good luck!
Kind regards
Lee


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I apologise profusely if I came across in a way other than that which I would wish which is to give unbiased advice based on many years of expat life. It was most definitely not my intention to upset you. I have scraped too many expats off the road when IMHO many COULD have forseen the problems.
> 
> OK, let's see if I can put some meat on the bones
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
No worries & thankyou so much for getting back to me with this info,
its really helpful.
I have been really worried about this subject & hear so much of the english enrolling their children into spanish schools with no problems but i am very doubtful that this will be the case for our daughter,& with all respect to my partner, he is so insistant on putting our daughter into a spanish school as he wants her to fit in with the spanish that i think he just assumes that it will all fall into place for her,I on the other hand i am not so sure for all the reasons that you just stated,
Dont get me wrong,my partner does realise that there will be problems but thinks it will be worth it in the end,
It is quite refreshing for me to hear all this from you as it confirms my beliefs that i don't think it would be a good idea for our daughter to go straight into a spanish school & have to deal with all the politics of the matter,i said that she would attend spanish school but to be honest i have been having doubts for a while & really need to discuss this further with my partner & will get him to read all that you have said on the subject,
Knowing my daughter like i do i think she needs to be eased in gently,i also want her to have spanish friends & learn the language like we all want to but i dont believe in forcing it upon her & i also don't want to put more pressure on the teachers & schools that are already finding it hard to deal with the situation,i dont think that she would benefit from that at all,
My daughter & i have been taking spanish lessons & she seems to be doing really well,we are also going to carry our lessons on when we arrive in spain as i do believe in the saying "when in rome do as the romans do",
We have put alot of thought into this move & have been planning on it for a while & we do realise that things are not that rosy in spain,but if it does'nt work out for us then we come home,but we have to try as living here is appaling to be honest for alot of reasons so we have nothing to lose,
Thanks again for all your help & advice,let me know your thoughts on international schooling if you would,cheers,
Kind regards
Lee


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry about that, Steve tells it as it is
> 
> OK, I live on the CB North. Not so far from Denia. We did an enormous amount of research before we came here. We wanted to live on the Northern CB. We started in Altea and worked our way up. Some places were holiday places, some had too many Brits. Some were overpriced. Denia ticks all three of those boxes. I like to go there (I even like to go to Benidorm) but I wouldn't want to live there
> 
> ...


Hi there,thanks alot for your info,
We are still not sure where we are headed,we lived in fuengirola before but dont want to go back there,have heard Almeria is really nice & we had our eye on cartengena(think i've spelt that wrong)for a while as we know people who are moving there but we need to have travel about before which we hope to do in june/july,so we will decide then,would like to go somewhere with only one language as to not confuse us too much lol,
Thanks again
Kind regards
Lee


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Lo que cura ..... 

Almería is about the only Spanish community that just does NOT "do it" for me. Either miles of plastic sheeting, deserts or expat "colonies". Poor communications to, well, just about anywhere. 

Cartagena. great city, close to Murcia airport, history/culture but VERY few expats. I have friends who live there who swear by the place. Fiona has even set up a number of blogs/sites about it. She too has a young son, "Beastlet" who is 100% integrated. 
Architecture of Cartagena 
sierraminera.net 
Restaurants of Cartagena 
What´s On in Cartagena and nearby 

Sure she will help. 


I am very anti international schools except for those who are just "passing through". Some superb ones on the Costa del Sol with unbelievably good results but I hear a lot of complaints from some parents who feel they are focussed on getting great academic results at the damage of all else. 

HTH


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi steve,
Yes, we too have heard great things about Cartangena & it looks beautiful,so will def be visiting there on our travels,

Have also heard that about international schooling,am really not sure what to do for best,but i'm sure we will make the best decicion in the end,

I was pregnant with my eldest daughter when we lived in fuengirola,well mijas costa to be exact,we did like it there but have heard that it is not the greatest of places to live now,

Its the two different language thing that is really bothering me,because if we do end up putting Jodie into a spanish state school then we would like to be somewhere with just the one language,

Got to say steve that you are really going out of your way with all the help,thankyou so much.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi steve,
Yes, we too have heard great things about Cartangena & it looks beautiful,so will def be visiting there on our travels,

**I am sure Fiona will try to meet up with you if you wish. 

Have also heard that about international schooling,am really not sure what to do for best,but i'm sure we will make the best decicion in the end,

**So am I 

I was pregnant with my eldest daughter when we lived in fuengirola,well mijas costa to be exact,we did like it there but have heard that it is not the greatest of places to live now,

** I do not know who you are speaking to but I have known the area for 30 years and I think the area gets better year by year. I am typing this in Los Boliches, Fuengirola. 

Pluses: one language, lots of fellow Brits and expats, great beaches, reasonable prices for long-term rentals (which are readily available), superb transport and good infrastructure/support services. Lots of events - cultural, sporting, art.

Possibly an "easier" (=less difficult!) place to find work. 

Minus: a bit "holiday-ville"? N340 and the Autopista are not my favourite roads! 

Its the two different language thing that is really bothering me,because if we do end up putting Jodie into a spanish state school then we would like to be somewhere with just the one language,

**The Costa del Sol offers that AND they are totally geared up for expat children and have been for many years - much more so than say Almería or deepest Extremadura. 

Got to say steve that you are really going out of your way with all the help,thankyou so much.

**My pleasure - excuse my bluntness for being impartial. I still think it's an appalling time to come but as you say you have nothing to lose I'd rather have nothing to lose here than just about anywhere on earth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Lo que cura .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree to a point!! My son is at a superb interntional school and has come on in leaps and bounds. For him it was the best choice and I have no regrets. At 13 he needed the security of an english speaking education and english kids around him, he's not a brave kid and in my opinion he was too old to be thrown into a state school.

This is gonna sound really awful, but when I was looking around at Spanish state schools - a lot of the ex-pat kids in them seem.... well quite "rough" - I'm being politically correct here!! I sent my daughter to our local state school, which has a few ex-pat kids, but not many

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They have to be "quite rough" to survive. A lot of them have parents (often one) who are living on the edge, who can't support their kids and need to take the kids out of school for the day when THEY want to go to the dentist, tráfico or whatever. 

As MariCarmen said (teacher friend) "Your daughter is an outsider. So are the other 28 kids in the class". I was translating for some Welsh neighbours and whilst I understood MCs Spanish and what she was trying to say my best efforts at getting the couple from Swansea to understand what she MEANT as well as what she said were pretty much in vain. This reminds me - this was at an "Open Evening" and only 12 of the children's parents bothered to turn up ......much to MCs delight but also frustration. I did wonder why I bothered as they had lived here for four years and could hardly ask for more than a beer and a joint in Spanish but .................... 

Their daughter spoke infinitely better Spanish than they did and, of course, knew the Spanish for every sexual act, position or propensity, even if (hopefully!) she did not know what it meant at the age of 10 or 11!


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

Great that Steve has turned this 'inquisition' into something positive. 
I read so many forums where the resident 'expert' harangues and provokes newbies into bowing and scraping before any sensible answers are offered.
I know you've seen it all before Steve, but the newbies haven't and are usually desperate for sensible advice.
Your website and replies are frank and rightly so. Most travellers want to go in with their eyes wide open, but with a true sense of realism. 
I'm glad you responded in the positive - sometimes, as in this case, a lot depends on truthful, but not hurtful, replies.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Hi steve,
> Yes, we too have heard great things about Cartangena & it looks beautiful,so will def be visiting there on our travels,
> 
> **I am sure Fiona will try to meet up with you if you wish.
> ...


I am starting to veer back to the costa del sol because of the language thing but my other half does'nt want to,but am thinking that an area we know well would be better than any,he just watches too many costa del crime programmes i think lol,


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I had no idea you knew the area well - surely unless you have a problem with the area then "Better the devil you know" ?????

I was police liasion officer for the Costa Blanca Neighbourhood Watch - I can tell you there is PLENTY of crime there and I'd absolutely GUARANTEE you that here on the CdS is safer. I also have confidential figures to back that statement


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> I am starting to veer back to the costa del sol because of the language thing but my other half does'nt want to,but am thinking that an area we know well would be better than any,he just watches too many costa del crime programmes i think lol,


I'm inland by about 10 miles of Torremolinos, Benalmadena, Fuengirola and havent seen or heard of any crime. I'm sure that in the summer late at night the tourist Brits may "create", but I think that sort of behaviour has been stamped on, so its pretty rare???. 

That said, I think the costa del sol is more expensive than other areas???

Jo


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I had no idea you knew the area well - surely unless you have a problem with the area then "Better the devil you know" ?????
> 
> I was police liasion officer for the Costa Blanca Neighbourhood Watch - I can tell you there is PLENTY of crime there and I'd absolutely GUARANTEE you that here on the CdS is safer. I also have confidential figures to back that statement[/QUOTEY
> 
> ...


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm inland by about 10 miles of Torremolinos, Benalmadena, Fuengirola and havent seen or heard of any crime. I'm sure that in the summer late at night the tourist Brits may "create", but I think that sort of behaviour has been stamped on, so its pretty rare???.
> 
> That said, I think the costa del sol is more expensive than other areas???
> 
> Jo


Is it alhurin el grande that you live?
We used to visit there alot as my hubby's mum used to run a resturant there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lshilleto said:


> Is it alhurin el grande that you live?
> We used to visit there alot as my hubby's mum used to run a resturant there!


Alhaurin de la Torre, its posher and less british than El Grande LOL, but yes, just down the road from there!!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad it helped you focus and from what I now here I feel much more confident about your success. 

It will be a pleasure to meet up with you and your family and I run cheap...... I am TT.


----------



## WELSHDEB (Jan 7, 2009)

lshilleto said:


> I am starting to veer back to the costa del sol because of the language thing but my other half does'nt want to,but am thinking that an area we know well would be better than any,he just watches too many costa del crime programmes i think lol,


Hi
Why not have a look at the axarquia area of malaga..it about 45 mins from malaga airport and property is a bit cheaper, has great weather and theres quite a few expat's about, but still maintains a spainish feel


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Glad it helped you focus and from what I now here I feel much more confident about your success.
> 
> It will be a pleasure to meet up with you and your family and I run cheap...... I am TT.


Steve is definitely cheap; in all the years I've known him, he's only cost me 1.20E! 

Good luck to all who plan on moving to Spain. Keep your mind open and never believe everything you're told.....apart from Steve's advice which is top notch and FREE!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pasanada, where have you been? I've been worrying about you and then I realised it was probably your grand-daughter's 21st or something! 

Hope you had a great holiday season and here's to a GREAT 2009!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Pasanada, where have you been? I've been worrying about you and then I realised it was probably your grand-daughter's 21st or something!
> 
> Hope you had a great holiday season and here's to a GREAT 2009!


I've been working and partying!!  And yes, my Granddaughter celebrated her *4th* birthday this week......people will start wondering if I'm older than YOU soon....I can't be having that!!

Feliz y prospero ano nuevo guapo!


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spain is great all around.... I lived in Madrid and Pamplona.... i have to say its a safer country for children to roam than the UK.

The further south you go the warmer it is.


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Glad it helped you focus and from what I now here I feel much more confident about your success.
> 
> It will be a pleasure to meet up with you and your family and I run cheap...... I am TT.


Great,just a coke for you then lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Back to the original question - my answer would be about wine: the best wine in the world is the wine you like the best....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Great,just a coke for you then lol


Don't put that up my nose either..... and I don't eat meat, linedance, play golf, visit (social) clubs or go to the beach. I really am not your average expat!

Let's settle for agua con gas!


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Don't put that up my nose either..... and I don't eat meat, linedance, play golf, visit (social) clubs or go to the beach. I really am not your average expat!
> 
> Let's settle for agua con gas!


Wow you really like to live it up lol
No worries,i will join you with an agua con gas but mine will have a shot of vodka & a slice of lemon in it lol


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I had no idea you knew the area well - surely unless you have a problem with the area then "Better the devil you know" ?????
> 
> I was police liasion officer for the Costa Blanca Neighbourhood Watch - I can tell you there is PLENTY of crime there and I'd absolutely GUARANTEE you that here on the CdS is safer. I also have confidential figures to back that statement


Well Steve, I know both areas pretty well and have always felt more comfortable on the Northern Costa Blanca (Bennisa, La Fustera and Moraira). I have only ever spent 2 hours in Benidorm and consider that I over did it by one hour 55 minutes, so I stick to the golden triangle with no high rise buildings. Far less UK Jack the lads than on the CdS and it has a seperate winding and quiet coastal road unlke the CdS. 

The CdS has the better beach walks, La Cala to Porto Cabopino is my favourite. Benalmadena Pueblo is the nicest village that I have spent time in, I never get bored with it. I don't like the way that what were the coastal resorts are now built up to the motorway and even across it, far too much crap springing up for my liking. 

And of course it's the time share capital of Spain, little Miss skirt up to her knickers attacking you with a scratch card whilst Mr gold medalion crawls behind waiting for the sting, and worst still, he's probably a Man U supporter from Hackney.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> The CdS has the better beach walks, La Cala to Porto Cabopino is my favourite. Benalmadena Pueblo is the nicest village that I have spent time in, I never get bored with it. I don't like the way that what were the coastal resorts are now built up to the motorway and even across it, far too much crap springing up for my liking.
> 
> And of course it's the time share capital of Spain, little Miss skirt up to her knickers attacking you with a scratch card whilst Mr gold medalion crawls behind waiting for the sting, and worst still, he's probably a Man U supporter from Hackney.



I think you're a little hard on the CdS. Benalmadena Peublo is very pretty, but when I went there it was crawling with tourists, coachloads of em and ex-pat Brits (me included ), Bars advertising "real Spanish Paella" etc... We then went further up to Mijas Pueblo which again was pretty but even worse!

The Coastal towns can be a bit "low life", but they are smartening up their act, alot of British bars were closed down by the Junta a couple of years ago - last summer when I went there, there werent many tourists of any kind at all, apart from Spanish cos of the credit crunch I guess??

I went to Torremolinos the other day to walk the dogs and it was lovely, a few Spanish promenading and a few brits, but very peaceful.

So dont be too hard on us Crookesey - we're trying lol!!!!!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think you're a little hard on the CdS. Benalmadena Peublo is very pretty, but when I went there it was crawling with tourists, coachloads of em and ex-pat Brits (me included ), Bars advertising "real Spanish Paella" etc... We then went further up to Mijas Pueblo which again was pretty but even worse!
> 
> The Coastal towns can be a bit "low life", but they are smartening up their act, alot of British bars were closed down by the Junta a couple of years ago - last summer when I went there, there werent many tourists of any kind at all, apart from Spanish cos of the credit crunch I guess??
> 
> ...


I'm not being hard Jo, infact we will be on the CdS this spring. If I could beem you up and drop you into the golden triangle you would understand what I mean, you might not agree with me but you would no doubt see where I am coming from. 

The Pueblo is always very quiet when we go in Spring, we always eat in a Spanish owned cafe in the square, I wouldn't care to be there in the middle of summer though.

It's horses for courses, we have taken in the pros and cons of all the places that we have visited over 30 odd years and have set our stall on La Fustera, it wouldn't do for us all to be the same, would it?


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I'm not being hard Jo, infact we will be on the CdS this spring. If I could beem you up and drop you into the golden triangle you would understand what I mean, you might not agree with me but you would no doubt see where I am coming from.
> 
> The Pueblo is always very quiet when we go in Spring, we always eat in a Spanish owned cafe in the square, I wouldn't care to be there in the middle of summer though.
> 
> It's horses for courses, we have taken in the pros and cons of all the places that we have visited over 30 odd years and have set our stall on La Fustera, it wouldn't do for us all to be the same, would it?


Hi all,
this is veering off the subject a little,but does anyone know of any good estate agents they could recommend as we are now looking for a long term let in the fuengirola/mijas costa/los boliches etc etc... areas,
we have been looking on the web but am really worried about getting turned over as there are alot of fraudsters out there & its hard to know legit from s***
most of the time,just a couple of names to look up would be great,cheers.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

lshilleto said:


> Hi all,
> this is veering off the subject a little,but does anyone know of any good estate agents they could recommend as we are now looking for a long term let in the fuengirola/mijas costa/los boliches etc etc... areas,
> we have been looking on the web but am really worried about getting turned over as there are alot of fraudsters out there & its hard to know legit from s***
> most of the time,just a couple of names to look up would be great,cheers.


I looked three months ago. Of all I spoke to only Agnetha at Sunny Rentals 
and Ana Sampedro impressed me. I'll dig out her email tomorrow 
She is private but I have known her a few years and is 100% sound. 

HTH 

Steve


----------



## lshilleto (Sep 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I looked three months ago. Of all I spoke to only Agnetha at Sunny Rentals
> and Ana Sampedro impressed me. I'll dig out her email tomorrow
> She is private but I have known her a few years and is 100% sound.
> 
> ...


great stuff,cheers.


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

Well thats very hard to say which area is the best but i live in Castellon and have to say it has everything wonderful beaches, Mountanou Mountain ranges, good looking people, grreat food and i could go on on..but i will not pick here i pick Cuenca for me just beacuase of the illusive mysterious souroundins..i ike that..if i was a old guy i would reside there


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I ended up in the Marbella area because my son has property here and I'd visited a few times and liked it. Plus I stayed in his house until I found my own house five monutes' drive away. I hadn't looked at any other places. I should have.
It's lovely here, no chavvy Brits or other such low life types,, no high-rise, no bars etc as I live on a quiet residential street although if you want night-life it's a short drive away. 
But the downside is that I could be renting a similar or even bigger house for almost half what I'm paying if I moved a few miles inland. This 'nice' area comes at a price...
I think I'll give it another year here then start looking elsewhere. Maybe a few miles inland, maybe Alheurin - although Jo has put me off a bit with her descriptions of the winters there.
You have to balance wallet and taste, really, as with most things in life.
For me, peace and quiet are priorities.
Plus a big garden for the dog and a pool.


----------

